# Did I write this?



## Kejero (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm working on a "pirate" episode for an animated show. For inspiration I listened to some Cutthroat Island, Muppet Treasure Island, Monkey Island 3 and Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas (by H.G. Williams). I took what I think are a typical piratey rhythm and chords, and wrote a little tune that'll be the backbone of the score for this episode. The director just heard this sketch, and his first reaction was: doesn't this exist?

And now of course I'm worried  I can't think of any existing tune that I could easily point at. It's not the most original melody but it's meant to be as super-cartooney-piratey-cliché as possible, so I think that mission is accomplished... IF I didn't actually lift this melody from somewhere of course :o

So anyone who recognizes this and feels like pointing some suspicious fingers?

The actual tune is mostly in the first part of this cue.

_[ Link removed -- since it's technically not my property to share  ]_


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't recognise it. 

What library were the string runs?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't recognise it too.
And maaaan you nailed it, great tune!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 7, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


>


Dude, stop it! NOT HELPING :D

The runs are CineString RUNS


----------



## storyteller (Jul 7, 2017)

Pretty cool tune. While I think yours is certainly a different melody than what I am thinking of, my mind keeps wanting to hum along to the childhood song "The Ants Go Marching." Specifically, when "the little one stops to tie his shoe and they all go marching down to the ground to get out of the rain." Maybe that will help ya a bit!


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 7, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Dude, stop it! NOT HELPING :D
> 
> The runs are CineString RUNS



I love them. It`s a really cool track man. Well done!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 7, 2017)

> Dude, stop it! NOT HELPING :D



And it also irritates me, because it's a lame insult to Obama (just like when Al Gore didn't say he invented the internet). Obama was making an important point - that we're all in this together. Instead of saying "you didn't build that on your own without the help of everyone around you," he committed a minor verbal gaffe. He was paraphrasing Elizabeth Warren.

Hah. There's even a Wikipedia entry:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_didn't_build_that


----------



## NoamL (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey Nick... I think you forgot Poland. 

Anyway back on topic, it sounds original to me. Also sounds a bit more like a kid's song than a pirate thing. Perhaps because of the kazoos?


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 7, 2017)

I have to say the first thing that came to mind when I listened was this


----------



## MisteR (Jul 8, 2017)

That's all you. I also hear a brief touch of ants go marching in, but it works great!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 8, 2017)

After the opening swell, it's a quirky offshoot of "Ants go marching one by one" which is public domain (the lyrics where rewritten many times and copyrighted, but the music is 1860's and pd). Great twist on an idea and catchy. Very cool. Congrats.


----------



## amordechai (Jul 8, 2017)

Very nice track! Love the strange instruments at the beginning (kazoos?)


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 8, 2017)

Oooo arrrrr yoo rote that me 'artie!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! I can definitely hear the 'Ants Go Marching' similarities, maybe that's what the director heard as well.

It's an animated show aimed at kids age 6-9 or so, so the "kiddy" version of pirate music is definitely intended. The kazoos are furthermore a integral sound of the show's palette.

Removing the link now, since it's technically not my property to share


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 9, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Removing the link now, since it's technically not my property to share



Like I said:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 9, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Hey Nick... I think you forgot Poland.
> 
> Anyway back on topic...



I don't get it. Sorry!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 10, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Like I said:


Apparently, I did build it, but then I gave the copyright to the studio


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 10, 2017)

Offensive Republican bullshit meme - reposted - in a discussion about copyright or whatever this is about, Poland... maybe someone can explain this to me sometime. I don't get it.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 10, 2017)

It's an ancient meme - 

In retrospect, man Bush was a doofus, but Kerry's refusal to take an actual position on the war ("It was a bad idea but I could have carried it out better" is as close as he ever got to clarity) was what decided the election. On full display here..

Anyway. "You forgot Poland" was the "You didn't build that" of 2004.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Offensive Republican bullshit meme - reposted - in a discussion about copyright or whatever this is about, Poland... maybe someone can explain this to me sometime. I don't get it.



here we go again, politics. Very professional.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 10, 2017)

I didn't post the meme making fun of a great president.

Sorry, I won't ignore that - not as a professional human being, musician, or a journalist.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 11, 2017)

@Kejero - Hey, just out of curiosity, can you report back on how you approached this with your Director and what you had to do to the track (if anything) after that conversation? I'm personally curious, but I think it'd probably be a great contribution to the VIC community to show an example of what happens when this situation arises.


----------



## Kejero (Jul 12, 2017)

Well it wasn't exactly the topic of discussion. We were spotting another episode that has a storm scene in it. I had been working on the pirate episode and had brought a few sketches, one of which was written to a storm scene too (which is the cue I posted here). So I played the cue and asked 'What do you think about this for a "storm" sound?'. That same cue happens to open with the 'pirate theme' I'd written, and besides discussing the 'storm' subject, his first reaction was, 'doesn't that tune exist?' So I said, 'I don't think so', and that was pretty much that. Next, I went online a checked with you guys, to be sure 

So I'm afraid there wasn't much to this "situation", and I didn't have to make any changes to the cue, or the actual theme (other than some polishing). I did inform the director about the similarities that someone pointed out to 'Ants go Marching', but he didn't have an issue with it. Actually, the entire score for that episode got approved without a single revision a few days ago! Which is awesome, but doesn't make for much of an interesting story from the trenches I'm afraid


----------

